#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  List down some of the marketing strategies for an SEO company?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Marketing strategies are a set of plans that are created by most of the businesses to understand a customers perspective about their product!

Can you guys list me down some SEO marketing strategies that I would be able to use?

----------

